# Pig Roast Pics



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sorry it took so long to get some pics up but i am still recovering. for those of you that asked for the albino big foot pic i will be sending them out later this week. 

stelmon,me,polarbear and quest









polarbear and quest









polarbear and thunderheads wife lori doing a little dancing









lori,thunderhead and stelmon









stelmon eating cake.what he was thinking i will never know.









a couple of random shots.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by wild bill _
> *
> stelmon eating cake.what he was thinking i will never know.
> *


Neither will I  

Great Pics Bill


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Les, I have some being developed today but am not sure I will have time to get them scanned before I go to Wyoming Saturday. If you want, PM me your address and I will put them in the mail Thursday. I have some of the motorcycle folly as well that I would like to share


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wild bill _
> *sorry it took so long to get some pics up but i am still recovering. for those of you that asked for the albino big foot pic i will be sending them out later this week.
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL, I hope that pic has been destroyed!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

john, you're gonna be in for a world of hurt!

steve


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WOW what great pics!!!! The illegal hand use I believe was my hubby!?!?!? Is that the one you caught IFN ? Thanks again to Bill and Jodi, I sure hope this goes on again and again and again. We really had a great time!!! It was nice to see everyone again and meet some new people. I want to say thanks to all of you for being understanding about my feeling under the weather. THere was no throwing of rocks at outhouse......and no pool tossing for me....I was warned next year will be twice as bad so they can make up I sure hope Tangleknot is there next year so she can share in my fate and a little heel clicking I hope all of you will try to come to the Salmon-Slam!!!! Even if your not interested in fishing,  There is plenty of things to do in and around the area ( I think like 30 minutes away). Fishing the rivers is only part of the fun....the after hours party is WAY FUN!!!! JELLO SHOTS ANYONE


QS


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Yep QS,,, that was the one


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Hey Sarge, get the trap pictures done yet? Got a crew here that's eager to show all their friends.....


----------

